# Guest Post at HausofGuns.com - Thompson Center Value



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Had a special guest post on Haus of Guns from TC Afficionado TC4ME about the value of single shot rifles from Thompson Center Arms...

Is the Thompson Center (TC) Encore/Contender single shot system worth the money?

My opinion, a resounding yes! My first experience into the TC Encore world was through my son. I told him that it was foolish to spend $900 for a Stainlesss Steel/Camo Pro Hunter Muzzleloader with a Nikon Omega scope. There was NO WAY a muzzleloader could be accurate out to 250 yards! After having hunted with a traditional open sighted sidelock muzzleloader for 15 years and taken several whitetail deer, logical and reasonable thinking dictated that 90 grains pyrodex and a 50 caliber round ball and a deer kill at 95 yards elevated the shooter to Daniel Boone status!

Click HAUSOFGUNS.COM to read the whole post!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Read the full review. Nice.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Best one yet!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, he did a great Job on this story........... Thank you


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Best one yet!


Was that a poke at ebbs' writing skill ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Was that a poke at ebbs' writing skill ??


Nah just love to take jabs. If you knew how competitive he is with his dad you would understand.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me he is that way with everyone.lol He probably challenges Brandi and Ruthi to basketball games all the time.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> something tells me he is that way with everyone.lol he probably challenges brandi and ruthi to basketball games all the time.


bahahahahahah!


----------



## TC4ME (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he comes by his wordiness honestly. Why say in 500 when you can use 5000, that's my motto. Marty


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Something tells me he is that way with everyone.lol He probably challenges Brandi and Ruthi to basketball games all the time.


KEEP DREAMING! I only challenge Ruthi to dancing competitions.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

TC4ME said:


> I think he comes by his wordiness honestly. Why say in 500 when you can use 5000, that's my motto. Marty


I can vouch for this....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> KEEP DREAMING! I only challenge Ruthi to dancing competitions.


Videos, pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d sounds like that drew an end to this post!!! You think Ebbs is Skirting that request? LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Videos of guns and shooting? FINE!

Videos of me dancing with my daughter?! I think I'll save that one for the family memory banks instead of youtube


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Think of it as a bonding technique. I am sure that your youths would learn a lot from it. And really ebbs you don't have to post it on youtube just right here on PT.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Think of it as a bonding technique. I am sure that your youths would learn a lot from it. And really ebbs you don't have to post it on youtube just right here on PT.


hahahahaha, How is this even up for discussion?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, You're the one who brought dancing into this thread. So needless to say we expect to see some. I bet Ruthie mops the floor with you. She probably dances like Ginger Rogers and you probably dance like Roger Ebert. [little smiley guy thumbing his nose at you]


----------

